# Do I need Heat Lamp for my wether?



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

So winter just got here, it is 20-25 at night, we are wondering if we need to give him a heat lamp powered on at night...he is in a 10x15 stall enclosed on all 4 sides with the exception of 3 of the walls have 
2 1/2' opening at tops...Fully enclosed on North Side though...What do y'all suggest?? What types of setups do y'all use?? Curious if I need to make new living arrangement for our future projects...Does anyone keep them in barns or sheds with Heat and A/C?? Any hell or comments are greatly appreciated...Thanks in advance


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he by himself?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I just put in a heat lamp in my open shelter because it is also in the 20's it's off the barn and its 10x12. None of my goats go in the actual barn for some reason. I think its because the hay feeder is in the shelter lol. Mine is about 6 feet up and everything is closed in except for a 3 feet wide opening for the goats and dogs to come and go as they please. I have 6 goats and 2 great pyrenese . they dogs help warm everyone up. I just use the heat lamp for my youngest two . they are 3 months. Does he have a buddy to cuddle up with? Goats should really have a buddy. It helps keep them happy and warm. I will only use the heat lamp when its really really cold. I'm using it now only because there was a huge drop in temperatures. The other day it was 70 and all of a sudden today it dropped down to 30.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless a goat is sick or under a few days old they really don't need heat lamps.
Deep dry bedding out of drafts for newborns is really all they need.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes he is by himself, he has a blanket on right now...was just thinking I may need to add a lamp to keep him comfortable...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With him by himself, you may need to.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Should I use a Red bulb or clear bulb? Should I put any kind of bedding down for him? Would that help with warmth? Would a spandex body tube under his Codura Blanket help also?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Deep straw would be good bedding. It helps insulates. Do you not have any bedding down now? The red lamp is geared towards chickens so get the clear one


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

No I don't have any bedding down, he is just on dirt...we are new to this so I'm trying to figure everything I need to keep him good through winter months, How often do you have to change the bedding?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He absolutely needs some bedding....deep straw will help tremendously. In the winter we don't change the bedding. The decomposing bedding creates a minute amount of heat and will help keep him warm. Unless the bedding gets super nasty....then clean out and change. If you want to change it regularly, I'd do a complete change once a week. Just do a spot clean during the week and fresh hay on top. Is there any way you could put another goat in with him so they could cuddle together?


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have 1 more goat that isn't a boer show goat, and I've had them seperated forever but it seems when they see each other they want to be together and they get sad lol, but I've let them hang out together before and it seems after I do that, our show goat doesn't want to act like a trained goat anymore and he just want to act wild like are other one is and it makes us mad and seems that we are back stepping on all our training we've put in


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I understand. But during the winter, you may have to just suck it up and let them stay together for warmth. Can you work with the wilder one to tame him down some? A lot more work, I know...


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Well it's worth a try, so i will go get some straw today and a heat lamp and I will let them stay together when it's cold and only seperate for feeding and during training and ill see how that does...I'm hoping that when we get to the show and he see all the other goats acting good that he will mock them just as he is mocking the wild one...he is big, the biggest in our county show by far and my daughter is 8 (small) her first year and she is scared that she won't be able to handle him by herself in the ring, cause he can definitely overpower her he is 110 lbs


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

He is eating the straw.... Should this be ok?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Depending on the age, you need to supply kids that are alone with at least 40˚ of heat, and this may take a heat lamp.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

He is 9 months and he has a heat lamp now and a bed of straw


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Eating straw is ok. It won't hurt him.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok, just didn't want him to fill up and get too fat...I sure do appreciate everyone's input on this


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Straw has little or no nutritive value to it. It's a filler. He won't eat a lot of it....it's something new and they have to try anything new. :eyeroll:

How long are you planning on keeping him? Did your daughter already show him? I'm just wondering because most show wethers aren't kept past a year....are they? I know at our State Fair they must still have their baby teeth. I don't know on this and that's why I'm asking.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

She hasn't shown him...Will show January 10th and then no we won't be keeping him...We will be buying 2 more wethers for the upcoming years projects


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Eating straw is fine, they are really just tasting it, mine eat it when I put down new bedding.
I would NOT do a heat lamp. If you have straw down and a heat lamp. that should be fine. I always worry about them getting to use to the heat ;lamp and then wonder what would happen if you lose power.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

bgriff85 said:


> She hasn't shown him...Will show January 10th and then no we won't be keeping him...We will be buying 2 more wethers for the upcoming years projects


Ok, THAT makes sense to me! I just saw where you were planning to keep him over the winter and that was what had me confused.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I would never use a heat lamp. Just plenty of grain, hay for their rumen, and tons of straw that's packed with manure under that releases heat up. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------

